

How to Avoid the Curse of Vision Overload - picnichouse
http://gigaom.com/2008/07/20/fr-how-to-avoid-the-curse-of-vision-overload/

======
funnyhaha
sounds like he read every Paul Graham essay and then decided it was a good
idea to do the exact opposite of everything in them.

~~~
swombat
Your comment isn't fair. Creating a great product is a delicate balance being
sickly perfectionist and crazily pragmatic. You have to make things as simple
as possible, but no simpler. And if you want to feel at all inspired by your
own product (which is kind of necessary to inspire others, e.g. users), you
need to believe that you are building something great.

It's a very complex dynamic and it's very easy to find yourself giving in to
one side or the other. Even after having learned the lesson, it's still very
easy to fall back into it time and again.

